# Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Im TV kommen ja irgendwie nur noch Wiederholungen in fast allen Sachen.

Irgendwo im Netz hatte man mal gesagt das die neuen Folgen schon fertig sind,warum werden diese nicht gesendet bzw . ist laut DMAX nicht in Planung ?

Die


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

http://www.dmax.de/web/info/kontakt/


----------



## Domini (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

kopierst du dann die antwort hier rein? mich und meinen Vater regen diese ewigen wiederholungen auch immer so auf, zum glück gibts da noch "Rex Hunt" xD


----------



## bafoangler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Wobei die Art wie der Rex mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht viel von der Freude an einer Angelsendung vergällt...
Haken abreißen statt lösen und Fische im hohen Bogen durch die Gegend zu werfen #d
Schade, aber in der Winterdepression kommt man dennoch ned drum rum


----------



## Koalano1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Domini schrieb:


> kopierst du dann die antwort hier rein? mich und meinen Vater regen diese ewigen wiederholungen auch immer so auf, zum glück gibts da noch "Rex Hunt" xD


 
Also den Rex Hunt guck ich mir schon garnicht mehr an!
Jedesmal wenn ich dem beim "angeln" zu schaue, würde ich am liebsten nach Lord how island fahren um dem mal die Meinung zu sagen.... Ach, und das sind auch alles Wiederholungen!


----------



## flasha (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Wobei die Art wie der Rex mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht viel von der Freude an einer Angelsendung vergällt...
> Haken abreißen statt lösen und Fische im hohen Bogen durch die Gegend zu werfen #d
> Schade, aber in der Winterdepression kommt man dennoch ned drum rum



Ihr habt alle immer Probleme...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Wobei die Art wie der Rex mit der Kreatur  Fisch umgeht ...





Koalano1 schrieb:


> Also den Rex Hunt guck ich mir schon garnicht mehr an!



HIER geht´s um 





> Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?



der R.H. Meckerthreat wäre bitte hier zu finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1976090#post1976090


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> http://www.dmax.de/web/info/kontakt/




laut DMAX Mail  es sind keine Sendungen geplant  


aber neue Ludolfs folgen im April :q


----------



## bafoangler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

.... Asche auf mein Haupt...


----------



## wusel345 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> laut DMAX Mail es sind keine Sendungen geplant
> 
> 
> aber neue Ludolfs folgen im April :q


 
Die Ludolfs beim Angeln. Das wäre der Oberhammer :q.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs beim Angeln. Das wäre der Oberhammer :q.



Das wäre dann der Grund um den Fernseher endgültig ausm Fenster zu treten!


----------



## yassin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

ich bin froh,dass keine ewigen wiederholungen mehr kommen :g

ab mitte April(|kopfkrat) soll Samstags um 21.15uhr ne neue Sendung kommen soll vom Großfischangeln am Fluss im Dschungel handeln.

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7092&class=106


----------



## oolfxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



yassin schrieb:


> i
> 
> ab mitte April(|kopfkrat) soll Samstags um 21.15uhr ne neue Sendung kommen soll vom Großfischangeln am Fluss im Dschungel handeln.
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7092&class=106



Find ich ne supr Sendung: HIer ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-most-dangerous/


----------



## eric_d. (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



> Die Ludolfs beim Angeln. Das wäre der Oberhammer :q.



Habe ich mir auch schon öfters vorgestellt,was da bei rauskommen würde.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Wann soll der Indianer denn noch zum Angeln kommen? Der macht jetzt seine Kohle auf Angelmessen, wo sich einige, OK, Ausdruck verkneif ich mir, mit ihm für 3 Euronen fotografieren lassen.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich vermisse den Laber-August wirklich nicht!


----------



## xAlex (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wann soll der Indianer denn noch zum Angeln kommen? Der macht jetzt seine Kohle auf Angelmessen, wo sich einige, OK, Ausdruck verkneif ich mir, mit ihm für 3 Euronen fotografieren lassen.




Ach du s*****e!
Eigentlich bin ich schon ein AUWA Fan aber eine Gebühr fürs Fotografieren ist hald schon bekloppt.

Ich hoffe auch auf neue folgen ich finde den AUWA und den Steffen ganz nett.
Allerdings finde ich das manche "Profis" hald echt keine sind.
Besser richtige einladen


----------



## Borg (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Ach du s*****e!
> Eigentlich bin ich schon ein AUWA Fan aber eine Gebühr fürs Fotografieren ist hald schon bekloppt.



Naja, kommt darauf an, ob ich die 3,- € bekomme oder bezahlen muss .

Ich fand den Auwa eigentlich immer ganz lustig, aber bei den Anfängern bin ich mir bis heute nicht sicher, ob die überhaupt sowas wie eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben |kopfkrat ? Die ham sich ja zum Teil selten dämlich angestellt!...leider insbesondere das Weibsvolk...sorry, meine Damen, das geht natürlich nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Anglerinnen!

Summasumarum gehe ich aber lieber selber angeln, als mir anzusehen, wie andere es tun! .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## oolfxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich finds echt klasse was der für ne Geduld mit den Leuten hat und nie den Spaß an der Sache verliert.
Also ich würde da durchdrehen, wenn ich Hausfrauen, die noch nie geangelt haben das Fliegenfischen oder Angeln im dem Bellyboot beibringen müsste^^
Dafür wirklich Hut ab^^


----------



## snorreausflake (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



oolfred schrieb:


> Find ich ne supr Sendung: HIer ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:
> http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-most-dangerous/


Die Sendungen mit dem Wades in Indien kamen auch schon auf Dmax

Auf National Geographic Channel oder NatGeoWild hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal was gutes geshen:vik:
Die Sendung nennt sich : Auf der Suche nach dem Monsterfisch.
Echt genial, ist ein Wissenschaftler der um die Welt reist, Fischarten die ich gesehen hab : Süßwasserrochen, Mekongwels, Stör und Hucho Tamien:l


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



oolfred schrieb:


> Ich finds echt klasse was der für ne Geduld mit den Leuten hat und nie den Spaß an der Sache verliert.
> Also ich würde da durchdrehen, wenn ich Hausfrauen, die noch nie geangelt haben das Fliegenfischen oder Angeln im dem Bellyboot beibringen müsste^^
> Dafür wirklich Hut ab^^


 
Das gehörte zu seinem Job, Du würdest das auch machen, wenn Du damit Deine Brötchen verdienen müstest. 
Für mich war der Typ zu "überkandiedelt" und selbstverliebt. Ich ahatte mit den Quatsch 2 mal angeschaut und nie wieder. war mir einfach "sorry" zublöd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass das ne Sendung ÜBER und nicht FÜR Angler war von daher kann ich darauf gut verzichten...


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass das ne Sendung ÜBER und nicht FÜR Angler war von daher kann ich darauf gut verzichten...


 

Moin,

also manche Dinge sind manchmal ganz interesssant.
Die sind eben für Angler.
Aber vieles ist eben Über Angler.


Am schlimmsten finde ich aber die Profis, die wirklich keine sind.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Großteil des ABs mehr "Profi" ist.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Die Sendungen mit dem Wades in Indien kamen auch schon auf Dmax
> 
> Auf National Geographic Channel oder NatGeoWild hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal was gutes geshen:vik:
> Die Sendung nennt sich : Auf der Suche nach dem Monsterfisch.
> Echt genial, ist ein Wissenschaftler der um die Welt reist, Fischarten die ich gesehen hab : Süßwasserrochen, Mekongwels, Stör und Hucho Tamien:l


 Die kommt demnächst, im April, auch auf DMAX. Hab das schon öfters gesehen, echt interissant!#6#6
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## andy72 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



> Eigentlich bin ich schon ein AUWA Fan



linke reihe anstellen jeder nur ein kreuz, der ist der oberflächlichste und sexistischste fernsehfuzzy seit balisto keksriegel !!!!! würgreflex unterdrück!! ok ist ot aber musste raus sorry!


----------



## Borg (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



andy72 schrieb:


> linke reihe anstellen jeder nur ein kreuz, der ist der oberflächlichste und sexistischste fernsehfuzzy seit balisto keksriegel !!!!! würgreflex unterdrück!! ok ist ot aber musste raus sorry!



Dann frag doch einfach mal Alice Schwarzer, ob die ne Angelsendung moderieren möchte!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Borg schrieb:


> Dann frag doch einfach mal Alice Schwarzer, ob die ne Angelsendung moderieren möchte!



ist wohl ´ne Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Achtung, nichts für schwache Nerven:

Stellt Euch vor, Auwa und Alice hätten mal was miteinander gehabt und es wäre was bei rausgekommen, wie das wohl aussehen würde?

Keine Angst, Auwa hat noch nie was gemacht, was Hand und Fuß hat und Alice noch nie etwas mit Lust und Liebe :vik:


----------



## andy12345 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

also die anfänger  , 
da war mal ne sendung   im dortmunder hafen und da war halt eine frau fischverheiratet blablabla...auf jedenfall waren wir mit unserem angelverein in dortmund zum freundschaftsangeln und da war diese "anfängerin" die seit 20 jahren in dem angelverein ist und jugendwartin da ist :-O. also sowas nenne ich betrug !

Gruß andy


----------



## Leif-Jesper (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

|wavey:
Das mit den "Flussmonstern" läuft schon, ich hab da neulich mal eine Folge von gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wann.
Die Sendung ist echt gut gemach, aber an "Angebissen" kommt meiner Meinung nach aus bereits genannten Gründen nichts ran.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Jo das gleiche hatte ich mal mit nem Angeln in Mecklenburg mitbekommen
ein Typ der als Einsteiger vorgestellt wurde war eigentlich in nem Welsteam und hatte etliche Jahre Angelerfahrung und er ist nur ins einsteiger Team gegangen weil er als einzigstes Boot fahren konnte.


----------



## tok plaa (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



oolfred schrieb:


> Find ich ne supr Sendung: HIer ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:
> http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-most-dangerous/


 

.....keine Einblendung von Kochsession? .......schade;-)


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wann soll der Indianer denn noch zum Angeln kommen? Der macht jetzt seine Kohle auf Angelmessen, wo sich einige, OK, Ausdruck verkneif ich mir, mit ihm für 3 Euronen fotografieren lassen.


 


Ulli,#h

natürlich mit ihm.
Deine Preise kann doch niemand zahlen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



oolfred schrieb:


> Ich finds echt klasse was der für ne Geduld mit den Leuten hat und *nie den Spaß an der Sache verliert.*
> Also ich würde da durchdrehen, wenn ich Hausfrauen, die noch nie geangelt haben das Fliegenfischen oder Angeln im dem Bellyboot beibringen müsste^^
> Dafür wirklich Hut ab^^


 



Den Spaß an der Sache, oder an der Kohle? :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sterni01 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Hm.. ich fahre ja diesmal zum ,,Dorschcup,, nach Hitra.
Da soll Auwa ja auch dabei sein ! Mal sehen, wie er so ist.
Habe ja gehört, er soll ,,Steine weich saufen können,, !
Ob das der Grund ist, dass er keine Sendungen mehr macht ?

Harald Juhnke läßt grüßen !


----------



## matchbox (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Moin,

ich gucke, wenn ich Sonntags morgens Zeit habe, auch die ganzen Angelsendungen auf DMax. Muss wohl die pure Verzweiflung sein, nicht selbst ans Wasser zu können. Denn im nachhinein frage ich mich immer, warum ich so´n langweiliges Zeug gucke. Auwa erzählt auch nichts neues, man lernt also nichts; und bei Rex Hunt wunder ich mich immer, warum ein Tierquäler eine Angelsendung haben kann/darf.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



matchbox schrieb:


> ich gucke, wenn ich Sonntags morgens Zeit habe, auch die ganzen Angelsendungen auf DMax. Muss wohl die pure Verzweiflung sein...



dito!

aber gestern hab ich dann irgendwann auf "Sendung mit der Maus" umgeschaltet...:g


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich finde es schon sehr erstaunlich, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die für ein gemeinsames Foto mit einem Irgendwem 3,- € abdrücken. Eher würde ich mir ja mit dem Hammer freiwillig auf den Daumen hauen!|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ja, das ist das Erstaunliche, er nimmt die 3 €, er zahlt die nicht :m

Stand: Jagd und Hund 2010


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

könnt ja auch mal einen Blick hierhin riskieren... (hoffentlich mach ich jetzt *keine *Werbung!)

Ulli, sollen wir den mal für´s nächste Zandern buchen?#d


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ist ja ein echtes Schnäppchen, sind ja nur rund 530 km sprich 159€ Fahrtkosten, wenn wir es zu fünft machen nochmal 700€ fürs Guiding, Übernachtung, Verpflegung und Rheinschein nochmal rund 140€, toll, für nur rund 1.000€ muss man den für 8-9 Stunden ertragen. Pro Kopf und Nase nur schlappe 200 Euronen. 

Da geh ich doch lieber ins Domina Studio, OK, die Schmerzen und die Qual sind nicht ganz so groß, aber ich denke, dass ich da mit 100€ gut bedient werde :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

wir können Dich auch einfach beim nächsten Treff mit der Spinnrute + Wobbler am Endring verdreschen, Rute müsstest Du bei Beschädigung ersetzen, Wobbler geht auf mich :m


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Es muß ja wohl Leute geben, die soetwas zahlen, denn sonst hätte der Typ das nicht auf seine Homepage.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> wir können Dich auch einfach beim nächsten Treff mit der Spinnrute + Wobbler am Endring verdreschen, Rute müsstest Du bei Beschädigung ersetzen, Wobbler geht auf mich :m



Sagt der Masochist: " Schlag mich."

Antwortet der Sadist: "Neee!" :m


----------



## feedermeister (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

laut DMAX Mail es sind keine Sendungen geplant 


das stimmt nicht so ganz
ab 17 april kommt nämlich 
immer samstag um 21.15 uhr
flussmonster  #6


----------



## feedermeister (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

ab mitte April(|kopfkrat) soll Samstags um 21.15uhr ne neue Sendung kommen soll vom Großfischangeln am Fluss im Dschungel handeln.

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7092&class=106[/QUOTE]

 richtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig :vik:


----------



## andy72 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

wer dmax schon länger kennt weiss das schon einige folgen von diesen "flussmonstern" liefen zb die folge in indien mit diesen fluss-tarpoonen die über 2 meter gross sind und die folge mit den piranhas im dschungel lief auch schon ! aber egal immer noch besser als dieser geldgeile halbindianer,300 euro für einen tag angeln da hat ulli3d schon recht für das geld kann ich mich auch von ner profesionellen quälen lassen und die hört wenigstens auf wenn man stop sagt  richtig lustig finde ich hier die kommentare von wegen "der war ja gar kein anfänger" ich hab schon als kind gelernt das im fernsehen alles nicht immer so echt ist !!!


----------



## daci7 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

heyho,
die flussmonster kenn ich nicht, nur "auf der suche nach dem riesenfisch" oder so.
da schaut ich mir fast lieber auwa an... nichts gegen die bilder und die fische, aber der typ geht mir sowas von auf die nerven.
wenn der mit seinem pseudowissenschaftskram anfängt krieg ich schon die krise.
ist jedes mal zu besuch bei nem anderen team, welches einen (meist besonders großen) fisch beforscht, redet als ob er selbst den ganzen mist ins leben gerufen hätte und alle anderen von ihm lernen könnten und sagt im prinzip NICHTS über das projekt. ich würd mir da ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn plötzlich son kasper im labor auftauchen würde, keine ahnung von der materien hat und so große töne spuckt.
und dann der satz "ich habe es mir zur aufgabe gemacht die großen fische dieser welt zu erforschen und so zu ihrem schutz beizutragen" so ein quark. wenn er sich was 'zur aufgabe' gemacht hat, dann sind das zuschauerzahlen, aber ganz bestimmt nicht wissenschaftliches.

so genug aufgeregt, weiter arbeiten :q
sry für den offtopic-kram...
bis denn, denn

ps: ansonsten geht natürlich nichts über "angebissen mit cyril chauquet"


----------



## Knobbes (17. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Weis einer wie es 2011 mit fish und fun aussieht?

Bringt DMax überhaupt demnächst wieder Angelsendungen?


----------



## Bassey (17. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich hoffe schlecht ^^


----------



## micha84 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Bleibt mir weg mit dem Opi mit den Sprüchen aus den 70'er wo er die Weiber rumgekriegt hat. Nieder mit mit Fish n Fun!!!!


----------



## Brummel (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Mhm, der war mir immer noch entschieden sympathischer als Typen bei denen bestimmte "Markennamen" wichtiger waren als die Angelei!.
Man kanns ja sehen wie man will, aber irgendeine Angelsendung ist mir lieber als gar keine :m.
Natürlich nur wenn zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit besteht selbst ans Wasser zu kommen, soll ja vereinzelt vorkommen heutzutage |kopfkrat.


----------



## ollidi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Auf dmax.de gibt es auch ein Forum mit Bereichen für jede Sendung.
Da steht einiges dazu drin. Tenor ist aber, dass wohl nix Neues mehr kommt.


----------



## frifroe (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Hallo,
der Sender DMAX wird in Zukunft nur noch sehr wenige Eigenproduktionen bringen. Wenn noch was neues kommt, kommt das von DISCOVERY.
Auwa Thiemann und Steffen Sonnenwald stehen im Moment in Verhandlungen mit dem NDR. Aber bis da was neues kommt, kann noch einige Zeit vergehen.

Gruß,  Friedhelm


----------



## sei (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

@frifroe:  Vielen Dank für die Info! 
Jedenfalls kamen am Samstag Nachmittag und am Sonntag vormittag nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Wiederholungen von Angelsendungen (Flussmonster).


----------



## Schwedenpeter (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



micha84 schrieb:


> Bleibt mir weg mit dem Opi mit den Sprüchen aus den 70'er wo er die Weiber rumgekriegt hat. Nieder mit mit Fish n Fun!!!!


 

Siest du, so unterschiedlcih kann man Sendungen bewerten, ich persönlich finde Auwa serh witzig und sympatisch.

Der Mix aus Angeln und Kochen passt, die Teamzusammenstellungen waren nicht immer super, aber die sendung hat viel Spaß bereitet - und besonders erfreut hat mich, das AUWA nicht eine "Dauerwerbesendung" bestimmter Hersteller war.

Ich freue mich, falls Auwa sich mit dem NDR einigt, denn das sendungskonmzept hat IMHO portential.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Knobbes (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich fänds auch gut ,wenn die jetzt beim NDR kommen .

Im Moment ist es wirklich so, das ja gar keine Angelsendungen im Free TV kommen, sozusagen ist das doch eine Marktlücke, wo erkannt werden muss.

Oder kennt ihr noch eine Angelsendung im Free TV?


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ob man die Sendung mochte oder nicht, ist halt Geschmacksfrage. 
Einen Effekt hatte sie auf jeden Fall: zum ersten Mal wurde das Fischen vielen (bisherigen) Nichtanglern öffentlich per TV nähergebracht, weil auch diese Gruppe mit dem Format angesprochen wurde, was andere Sendungen nicht brachten.
Dafür gibts von mir ein ganz großes #6


----------



## hulkhomer (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ich sehe die Sendung als netten Zeitvertreib, den man nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte. Ein versierter Angler wird nicht mehr viel dabei lernen können, aber das ist wohl auch nicht der Anspruch. 

Es ist einfach Unterhaltung. 

An Auwa scheiden sich die Geister, ich persönlich finde ihn witzig und durchaus kompetent.


----------



## micha84 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

Ja für einen Leien wo keinen Plan von angeln hat war es Witzig das ganze anzusehen. Einen angler der Tipps wollte war die Sedung naja nicht arg Wissensreich. Was will ich mit Kochtipps wen in der Sendung keine Tipps und Tricks bekommt wie man die Fische am besten fängt. Meistens wird vor einen See geangelt wo paar Tage davor Fische reingeschmissen wurde damit man viel Erfolg aufweist.


Also wo ich damals die Sendung angesehen habe (habe Angelschein gemacht) gab es nicht wirklich irgendwelche Tricks zum angeln ich fand es einbisschen Schade. Den ein alter Haudege wie der Auwe sollte schon paar Tricks drauf haben und für eine Anglersendung könnte er die mal raushauen schlisslich verdient er damit gutes Geld.


----------



## omnimc (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

die Ludolfs waren schon Angeln!!!


----------



## turnbeutel (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*

wann wo waren die angeln das will ich sehen!!!:vik: also das uwe in seiner freizeit angelt wusste ich. weisst du wie die folge heisst?? nun zu fish n fun eigendlich n netter zeitvertreib gewesen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Warum kommen keine Folgen von Fish N Fun ?*



micha84 schrieb:


> ...Meistens wird vor einen See geangelt wo paar Tage davor Fische reingeschmissen wurde damit man viel Erfolg aufweist...


Das ist nun wirklich totaler Quark!


micha84 schrieb:


> ... gab es nicht wirklich irgendwelche Tricks zum angeln ich fand es einbisschen Schade. Den ein alter Haudege wie der Auwe sollte schon paar Tricks drauf haben und für eine Anglersendung könnte er die mal raushauen schlisslich verdient er damit gutes Geld.


Selbst für mich, der sich auch als alten Haudegen sieht, war hier und da mal was Lehrreiches dabei. Kein Wunder, denn Auwa war auch vor der Sendung für Szenebewanderte kein Unbekannter, der übrigens sogar die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrscht 
Und der Rest ist eben Entertainment, welches man mag oder auch nicht.


----------

